# Stelabid



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

Â¿Is anyone taking Stelabid(Isopropamida-Trifluoperazina), it needs a prescription from a doctor. I have been taling it since aproximately 2 years and it has helped but not sopped completely the symptoms.I am worried about sideeffects and tolerance. I also take calcium(as an astringent), linseed in hot water (for the omega 3),try to control my diet, not always suceeding) and take Cokes (wich I know is awful but I seem to need some caffeine). I have D 2 or 3 times per month. Go to an acupunturist but I think it does not help much.Some times it gets worse and I think I have an infection and take, under the doctor's supervison some antibiotic. When I take it, it feel well again, but then it starts some time later or soon. I have stopped seeing the GI because i think it became a bad relationship and I get my prescriptions from the acupunturist which is also a regular doctor. My IBS-D started also with a big infection. Please write. I live in Mexico -city. Oh it seems I am not celiac but I stopped for a long time to eat gluten.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

I was prescribed stelabid by my GPsome 30 years ago not long after I had been diagnosed as ibs.d. I seem to remember at the time that they really helped me a lot - however, I do not think they are available now in the UK.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Boy, that's one I have never heard of. Did you try posting on the Products BB?I am going to look it up on the web to see exactly what it is.Thanks for bringing it upJeanne


----------

